# Kindle Unlimited Deal



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

If you have an American Express card there is an offer for 30% off a one year subscription for Kindle Unlimited.  The small print stated people who have "multiple" purchases of subscriptions for KU will not be eligible.  I am not currently on KU but have had a subscription in the past so I thought I would not be eligible.  However, I went through the purchase process and I was eligible!  Amazon showed my subscription as active almost immediately.


----------

